# Help With Chainfire - Cant Find Plugins



## ricard2798 (Sep 4, 2011)

I followed the steps for chaingire installed. installed the cf3d drivers and then go to install plug ins/shaders... the touchpad takes a long time to scan through the meory... but whne its done... it says no plug ins found. So as a result, whne i go to opengl settings, and try to use a plug in... none can be found. Please help me out


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

You have to download the plugins...
http://rootzwiki.com...-for-thd-games/

or Google "chainfire3d plugins"


----------



## ricard2798 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you very much.







Re-Installing chainfire3d now


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

Also, note that if you're not using ChainFire3D Pro with the per application specific settings, remember to remove the plugin from the general settings if you're playing other games that don't use the plug-in. For example, if you got the tegra plug-in in and you play games that don't require tegra, your graphics performance will be poor.


----------

